# Donnie darko...who's a fan?



## Korbain (Nov 7, 2008)

brilliant movie, had a friday night in, thought i'd have a few drinks and watch a movie, found donnie darko in my collection! its been a while since i last seen it, and damn! what a brilliant fucking movie. I'd put it up there in the top 3 movies i've ever seen. 

Anyone else a fan of this great movie if you got the right taste of it?


----------



## arktan (Nov 7, 2008)

I loved it too. Especially the bunny costume is creepy as hell


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 7, 2008)

love the movie. I almost watched it philosophy club last night


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 7, 2008)

"Why are you wearing that stupid human costume?"


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought it was pretty dumb. Some cool ideas, but on the whole, it was trying way too hard.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 7, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I thought it was pretty dumb. Some cool ideas, but on the whole, it was trying way too hard.



blasphemy!! you need to watch it and take in the little details, the genious is it had so much happening without trying too hard! it all just fitted in and worked out in the end and it was fucking excellent lol


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2008)

I liked it, but I haven't seen it in a really long time. My brother is a fan, if I remember. I must have seen it 6 or 7 years ago...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 7, 2008)

The movie was pretty cool, yet I don't see what the huge hype was all about. I watched it mainly due to James Duvall. I suppose I should watch the movie and pay attention....


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 7, 2008)

I found it to be pretty good.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought it was 'alright', a very good concept. I don't get the whole following it has where if you say you didn't think it was too great, people's argument is that you "didn't understand it".


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2008)

I absolutely loved it. Great soundtrack, too.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 7, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I thought it was 'alright', a very good concept. I don't get the whole following it has where if you say you didn't think it was too great, people's argument is that you "didn't understand it".



I've also gotten into a few arguments with people, who think the movie is the greatest thing since sliced bread. It's definitely not. 

I agree it's a good sci-fi film. It's definitely is a fun film if you approach it from that angle. But this whole thing about it being some sort of symbolic representation of disaffected youth, is just a bunch of crapola to me. 



> Great soundtrack, too.


----------



## atimoc (Nov 7, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The movie was pretty cool, yet I don't see what the huge hype was all about.



Same here. As far as internet-cult-following films go, Boondock Saints is still my favorite.


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 7, 2008)

My old band and I wrote a song about it. One character in particular that is and it wasn't Donnie or Frank the bunny. It's called KPD (guess what that stands for ).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 7, 2008)

Well since the only time I ever saw it was during the middle of the movie and I was higer than kite, I don't remember too much, but I thought it was really cool/wierd/creepy.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 8, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1268188 said:


> Well since the only time I ever saw it was during the middle of the movie and I was higer than kite, I don't remember too much, but I thought it was really cool/wierd/creepy.



Haha me too, but then I watched it sober and it made a lot more sense. Pretty good movie, I recommend watching the directer's cut to fully understand the film. And the soundtrack is freakin awesome, especially the closing track at the credits.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2008)

yep, good movie 
this song perfectly explains the entire plot:
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp22Rh2c-3o


----------



## S-O (Nov 8, 2008)

It left me confused, and scared. But Ilike it


----------



## Korbain (Nov 8, 2008)

its a movie you really have to watch several times to completely understand. Even then it'll always leave you thinking long after the movie is over lol. 

I agree the soundtrack is brilliant! Great selection of songs


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I found it too be way too pretentious and trying too hard for what wasn't exactly the most complex concept in the world.

I always thought it was one of them films that a lot of people took to because it made them look deep and intellectual for "understanding" it, hence the huge popularity with 15-19 year olds. Probably why I never got into it, as I don't like proving to people what I am by what films I watch.

Simply put, give me a movie to entertain me, like the Monty Python films or Ghostbusters, or if it HAS to have some other agenda, then I would much rather watch The Machinist.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 9, 2008)

I loved it.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 9, 2008)

Korbain said:


> it'll always leave you thinking long after the movie is over



Which is exactly what a great film is supposed to do IMO.

In my top 10 for sure.


----------



## Harry (Nov 9, 2008)

A 4/5 from me.
Excellent movie, but like others have said, not the best thing since sliced bread.
Nonetheless, a movie I can watch again and again and still enjoy.


----------



## dayNage (Nov 21, 2008)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## code_red (Nov 24, 2008)

I liked it enough to buy it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 3, 2008)

in my top 5 also. it's up there with a clock work orange


----------



## jymellis (Dec 3, 2008)

i liked it but i didnt think it was "great".surely shouldnt be up there with 'clockwork" but its my opinion. i have watched it a couple times. i really like the design of the bunny mask.


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 9, 2008)

I really liked the movie, some outlandish concepts drew me to it, though I haven't seen it in a couple years.

Still, I think my favorite "out there" movie would probably have to be Memento, great stuff, really explores some interesting facets of the mind.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 18, 2008)

Epic film  One of the best films ever made. The sequel is gonna suck though


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 24, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I really liked the movie, some outlandish concepts drew me to it, though I haven't seen it in a couple years.
> 
> Still, I think my favorite "out there" movie would probably have to be Memento, great stuff, really explores some interesting facets of the mind.



Memento ruled! Awesome movie, it is actually taught in classes in universities!

Donnie Darko was really a very good movie too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2008)

Love Donnie Darko, I'm getting a tattoo of Frank on my wrist which jymellis is kindly designing for me 

For anyone who didn't quite get it :

YouTube - Donnie Darko Song


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 24, 2009)

777timesgod said:


> Memento ruled!


I love Donnie Darko quite a lot. Fantastic film. Richard Kelly did an amazing job and the casting could not have been better.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 24, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Love Donnie Darko, I'm getting a tattoo of Frank on my wrist which jymellis is kindly designing for me
> 
> For anyone who didn't quite get it :
> 
> YouTube - Donnie Darko Song



 i fucking love tim minchin. he's so clever
donnie darko is also a sweet movie


----------



## renzoip (Jan 24, 2009)

Donnie Darko is definitely one of my favorites!


----------

